# glock 17 hard trigger



## WIlldun40 (Nov 7, 2007)

i sow a glock 17 2nd gen yesterday. had soom where goten hot soom small burn spots on bottom of grip not bad at all. the problem is trigger pull . pull allway to grip frame then pull hard before it would drop firing pen. how hard would this be to fix,or leave it alone . thay are asking 199.00 dollers for it. no pix did no camera with me.brokenimage


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

They probably added a heavy trigger spring...perhaps an NY2 trigger spring. Reason why, is when NYPD switched from revolvers to semi-autos, they needed to have that revolver trigger.

Easy fix. 

What's the first three letters of the serial number? Reason why I ask because certain older models may need to be upgraded; but GLOCK Inc., can fix it for you for free.


----------

